# Cat 5 Splitter??



## AprilCCL (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm pretty clueless in this area, hopefully I can explain the basics and someone can help me out.

I work in a laboratory, we have macines/analyzers which send analytical data/results to a server. The results are then placed into a database. 

Current set-up is like this: Analyzer, Cat5 cable, walljack(data port), hub/digi-box, server. 

What I need: I would like to attach 2 analyzers to one dataport in the walljack. Is it possible to get a splitter that will accept 2 cat5 cables at the walljack/dataport? If so........any recommendations?

I understand very little about this, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You need to buy a network switch. You can get them pretty cheap these days.


----------



## mozzacajun (Apr 1, 2008)

I think what your looking for is this

http://www.duxcw.com/digest/Reviews/Network/ats/index.html

so yes, there is such a thing as a splitter


----------



## mozzacajun (Apr 1, 2008)

and if you are a do it your selfer

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-your-own-Ethernet-"splitter"/


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Splitters are only good if you have access on the other side of that particular drop. You have to have the splitter installed at the wall where the analyzers are and a splitter installed in the wiring closet where the drop goes into the switch. If you only put one splitter at where the analyzers are, it won't work. Also, splitters do not support GigE.

Using a network switch at where the analyzers are is a better option. This provided that no one on the IT team put in security measures on the backbone switch to prevent another switch from being plugged in to it. Cisco calls this BPDU.


----------

